# slimers



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

The ice has pulled back from the south sideof the lake enough to shore fish. Heard some reports of slimers in the mid 20 lbers. Try smelt or a perch shad rap. If you want a trophy now is the time.

Dean


----------

